# What's the story behind your avatar?



## Reaver (May 19, 2017)

I'm sure that there's a similar thread that was posted a long time ago, but I'm interested in the story behind yours. Why is it significant to you? Have you had it since you joined, or are you like me and change it when the mood strikes?

I'd like to tell you about mine, but instead, I wonder if you can tell me who it is in my avatar pic and where it's from without using Google. Of course, I won't know whether or not you used Google to answer my question so therefore: 

*The honor system is in full effect here.*



Here's the avatar pic in all it's fantastical glory:










Good luck and thanks for checking out this thread!


----------



## Nomadica (May 19, 2017)

Mine is a drawing I did of a fantasy race in my story.


----------



## Devor (May 19, 2017)

The bird is actually something I had commissioned with a fiverr giftcard I got one year as a Christmas present from my wife.

The character's story is that a wizard merged with a phoenix, outlived the life of his planet, and used the magical power of the dying sun to break into a new dimension and establish one of the settings I use.

I made the background myself.  I overlayed about a dozen pictures of space ontop of each other, and then used a simple color gradient to contrast with the colors in the phoenix.  To be honest, the resulting background, before it was resized to fit the avatar, is something I find memorizing and beautiful.


----------



## pmmg (May 20, 2017)

Would it ruin the fun if I named the Avi?

I chose this avi years ago after much consideration. I wanted to something that was good, wise, noble, and strong. I selected the gold dragon based on the Dungeons and Dragon's concept of a gold dragon (Which may have changed since I last played, so who knows today). I liked this Avi in particular because of the misdirection of its head and its somewhat vacant expression. To me, it looks like a dragon taking flight, but at the last instant something turned its head. No doubt he has seen a fairy   There is a lot of story behind much of it, I placed the moon in it on my own, and added the purple/gold sky somewhere along the way. The moon represents a goddess, which is another type of symbolism important to me.

I've used this avi for years, and am unlikely to change it. But I do sometimes tell a nifty story about a koi fish, a waterfall, and a mountain goddess, and the dragon when it seems appropriate.


----------



## Steerpike (May 20, 2017)

I've always had cats, this is just one I randomly picked on or around November 9th of last year.


----------



## Ban (May 20, 2017)

I like Koalas


----------



## Demesnedenoir (May 20, 2017)

Mine is the story of me... with a straw cowboy hat on. It was either that or me with a chicken on my shoulder, I'm an impoverished pirate, can't afford a parrot.


----------



## FifthView (May 20, 2017)

My current avatar (third since joining MS?) is a POV character I created for a story set in the world of my WIP, using Daz Studio. The actual full size render is missing some pixels, but the reduced avatar image conveniently hides those.


----------



## Insolent Lad (May 20, 2017)

Mine was a vector graphic I 'drew' for possible use on a cover and never used. So it ended up here instead—mostly because the other pics I considered didn't look like much of anything shrunk to that size.


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 20, 2017)

Mine is from a water color art work from years ago of an RPG character. Wilbur the Axeman.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 20, 2017)

Mine is, of course, Toothless the dragon from How To Train Your Dragon. There's a scene in the movie where Toothless observes Hiccup drawing in the dirt with a stick, and so he fells a small tree and mimics him. The pic is from that scene. I felt it was appropriate for a writer dragon to have an avatar of an awkward dragon adorably misusing a writing utensil. Lol.


----------



## Butterfly (May 20, 2017)

Reaver said:


> I'm sure that there's a similar thread that was posted a long time ago, but I'm interested in the story behind yours. Why is it significant to you? Have you had it since you joined, or are you like me and change it when the mood strikes?
> 
> I'd like to tell you about mine, but instead, I wonder if you can tell me who it is in my avatar pic and where it's from without using Google. Of course, I won't know whether or not you used Google to answer my question so therefore:
> 
> ...



Mine's a magical butterfly. Goes with the name.

And your's in Venger from the Dungeons and Dragon cartoon. (and I had to argue with my brother to watch it. It was either D&D or Transformers on the other channel).


----------



## Malik (May 20, 2017)

Mine's . . . well, me.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 20, 2017)

But mine is movie skeletor from the live action Heman movie. This version of skeletor is the best skeletor.


----------



## Reaver (May 21, 2017)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> But mine is movie skeletor from the live action Heman movie. This version of skeletor is the best skeletor.



I agree. I saw that movie as a kid and while even then I thought it was pretty lame, Frank Langella nailed that part. However I think this guy disagrees:


----------



## Lisselle (May 21, 2017)

Reaver, I thought your avatar was from he-man? 

Mine is a water colour I painted a couple of years ago. I have a penchant for painting naked Fairies; male, female, with disabilities, skinny, overweight, etc. Very inclusive, ha.


----------



## Reaver (May 21, 2017)

Lisselle said:


> Reaver, I thought your avatar was from he-man?



Butterfly guessed my avatar pic correctly. It's Venger from the Dungeons & Dragons cartoon that ran briefly in the 80's.


----------



## pmmg (May 21, 2017)

I did not remember the characters name, but I thought it came from the Dungeons and Dragons cartoon. I never liked Transformers much, but I really did not watch the D&D cartoon either. I forget what its competition was at the time. Probably Scooby doo, and Hong Kong Fuey.


Love your avi, Lissele, even better if you painted it yourself.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 21, 2017)

Mine is Mew, from Pokemon. I love cats, and Mew's playful, innocent personality kind of matches my own. Plus it's so cute!


----------



## Aurora (May 21, 2017)

She's a character in my WIP.


----------



## Russ (May 22, 2017)

Mine is my coat of arms.  Both lines on my mother's side are armigerous and thus these are the arms I am entitled to claim, or my mother would be entitled to display as well.  While in some countries arms are only passed down on the male side, in the Habsburg countries arms are passed down through either sex.

There has been a slight modification for display purposes, and I really should get around to registering it with the Canadian Heraldic Authority.


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2017)

I found my avatar ages ago when I was looking for inspiration for a mage character. It popped up in the google search and I liked it so much that I've been using it across all different sites ever since. I'm not actually sure about the image's original source--the microscopic signature on the bottom right doesn't turn anything up except an old roleplaying character chart that hasn't been edited since 2009 at least. Could have originally been a Pathfinder illustration.

Fun fact: Legendary Sidekick has described my avatar as "Harry Potter setting his chest hair on fire" in the past, lol.


----------



## CupofJoe (May 23, 2017)

I like coffee and its a nice picture of a cup and saucer. 
I like a good cup and saucer, nearly as much as I like coffee. Nearly. Not as much, but nearly.


----------



## Geo (May 23, 2017)

Mine is an picture that my nephew made of himself in some avatar website. 

He showed it to me and asked me if I like it. I was at that moment reading something in the forum, and that started a long conversation about what a forum is and what we do here. 

My nephew had just started to learn how to read and write, he's only six, and he asked if I could use his picture so that he could know which were my posts even without reading. He's very convincing when he wants something, and he wanted this badly for some reason, because he even offered to make that his birthday present (emotional blackmail at it's best, I know). At the end I said yes. Now each time he visits, he asks me to log in and we check posts and I read (and translate, because he speaks only French) about some of them. It has become our thing, so I don't think I'll change it any time soon.


----------



## skip.knox (May 23, 2017)

Mine is from a sci-fi book from the 1950s, whose title I've long since forgotten. I honestly don't know why I chose that rather than a fantasy theme. I think it's simply something that was conveniently the right size. I didn't realize I could change it, and now may have to go looking for something more fitting. But I am a sucker for early space flight era graphics.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (May 23, 2017)

skip.knox said:


> Mine is from a sci-fi book from the 1950s, whose title I've long since forgotten. I honestly don't know why I chose that rather than a fantasy theme. I think it's simply something that was conveniently the right size. I didn't realize I could change it, and now may have to go looking for something more fitting. But I am a sucker for early space flight era graphics.



Ive been trying to figure out what your avatar is forever. It looks like something leaning against a tree.


----------



## Coldblue (May 23, 2017)

Mine is one of the characters in my story who doesn't come in until much later but is mentioned earlier on.  I had the name and character design separately, and once I put them together his character became this great thing I just couldn't control.  He's by far my favorite character to do draw besides my main character because every time I draw him I get something different out.


----------

